# Siemens CPU 315F 2PN/DP + Vacon 100 Flow + ET200S PROFIBUS



## stela-SD (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem bei einer Anlage:

Aufbau:
Siemens CPU 315F 2PN/DP
ET200S per Profinet an der CPU
5 Vacon 100 Flow Frequenzumrichter per Profibus an der CPU

Fehler:
SF LED leuchtet, in der Diagnose heißt es: periphere Station Wiederkehr  (ein FU)  und einige periphere Zugriffsfehler lesend und schreibend  (genau die PEW und PAW von diesem FU)

Der betroffene FU zeigt mir keinen Fehler, und die Anlage funktioniert  auch einwandfrei. Der betroffene FU lässt sich einwandfrei starten und  die Daten können ausgelesen werden. CPU zeigt keinen Busfehler.

Nun hätte ich trotzdem gerne den SF behoben.

Da ich den verdacht hatte, dass kurzfristig der Profibus Probleme mach  hab ich schon den kompletten Profibus zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut,  die Profibusstecker durchgetauscht, die Profibus Karten von den FU's  durchgetauscht und die Verkabelung gecheckt, Abschlusswiderstand ist  drin. --> keine Änderung
Desweiteren habe ich alle FUs vom Bus genommen und Stück für Stück wieder angeschlossen. 
Bis  zu letzten FU hat alles gepasst und ich hatte nur noch Peripherie  Zugriffsfehler vom letzten FU der noch nicht am Bus hing. Dann den  letzten FU drangeschaltet --> immer noch die Peripherie  Zugriffsfehler von diesem FU und zusätzlich die Meldung Station  Wiederkehr.

Profibus steht auf DP, 1,5 MBit.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Knaller (21 Januar 2017)

Moin

Brauchen die FU nicht auch diese SFC 14 und 15 Bausteine, für eine Konsistente Datenübertragung.   ???



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ing_Lupo (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo

Lief die Komunikation auch mal ohne Zugriffsfehler ?


----------



## stela-SD (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo, diese Bausteine sind implementiert.


----------



## stela-SD (21 Januar 2017)

Ja, die Kommunikation sollte bei uns im Werk in der Testphase ohne Fehler gelaufen sein.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo

Wenn möglich  mal die DP Module der FU s vertauschen ob der Fehler mitsandtet. 

Könnte ein Defektes DP Modul sein oder der Busabschluss am gegenüberliegenden Teilnehmer prüfen.


----------



## stela-SD (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo, die Busmodule hab ich schon getauscht, Fehler bleibt der gleiche. Die Schalter der Busstecker stehen am Anfang (cpu) und am ende (FU) des busses auf ON


----------



## stela-SD (21 Januar 2017)

Habe jetzt mal die Einstellungen vom Profibus von DP auf Universell gesetzt, Hardware neu übertragen, jetz hab ich den gleichen Fehler beim ersten FU im Bus, nicht mehr beim letzten. Dann Einstellungen wieder zurück auf DP. Wieder der Fehler beim ersten Teilnehmer FU


----------



## Ing_Lupo (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo

ich tippe mal auf einen schlechten Kontakt. 

Also nochmal Alle Busstecker. Prüfen. Schneidklemmen, oxidierte Leiter Etc. Hast Du den Grundpegel mal gemessen ? 

Es gibt auch Analyse Geräte für den Bus.


----------



## stela-SD (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
Ja werde ich wohl nochmal die Kontakte überprüfen. Analysegeräte hab ich leider keine zur Hand.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Januar 2017)

stela-SD schrieb:


> Die Schalter der Busstecker stehen am Anfang (cpu) und am ende (FU) des busses auf ON


Versorgt der FU die Abschlußwiderstände mit 5VDC? Setze mal einen aktiven RS485-Abschlußwiderstand ans Leitungsende (hinter dem FU), z.B. 6ES7972-0DA00-0AA0
PROFIBUS-Subnetzte mit einem Abschlusswiderstand abschließen

Harald


----------



## Ing_Lupo (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo

wenn möglich die FU s in die Mitte des Busses.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (22 Januar 2017)

Hallo Stela-SD,
Können Sie sich bei uns  gegen geringe Gebühr ausleihen, wenn Sie sich melden.
Schauen Sie mal unter YouTube mit was Sie am besten zurecht kommen.
http://www.i-v-g.de/
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (22 Januar 2017)

war doppelt


----------



## Dr. Vacon (22 Januar 2017)

Hm, schwierig. 
Fragen zurück: Was für Profibuskarten kommen denn zum Einsatz, die mit Schraubklemmen (E3) oder die mit Sub-D-Anschluß (E5)?
Hast Du mal versucht, einen anderen FU-Steckplatz zu verwenden (D oder E wären möglich, wenn auf E die Safety-Karte sitzt, bliebe dann nur D). Ist es möglich, den letzten FU (der die Pb macht) mal als vorletzten anzuordnen (und die Terminierung natürlich anzupassen). Wandert das Problem mit oder bleibt beim nun "letzten" FU?
Haben alle FU gleiche Firmware (Menü 4.7)? Es wäre bei der Gelegenheit auch gut, da gleich die nächste Info in diesem Menü, zu schauen, wie die Systemlast ist und mit der der anderen FU zu vergleichen, sollte natürlich etwa gleich sein.
Ich würde ferner mal testweise die Baudrate ändern, wenn möglich.
Mathias


----------



## stela-SD (22 Januar 2017)

Danke fur die vielen Antworten. Der SF ist behoben, nur kann ich leider nicht sagen woran es gelegen hat. Ich hab zwischenzeitlich mit der IBN der Anlage weiter gemacht, da die Anlage laufen muss, sprich IO Test, Motor Test etc. Und beim testen der Not Aus Kette, die auf F Baugruppen an der ET 200 hängen verschwand der Fehler dann.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (22 Januar 2017)

Hallo

aber immerhin weisst du jetzt wie man Busfehler sucht


----------



## stela-SD (22 Januar 2017)

Exakt! Danke nochmal!


----------

